# Intermittent Academy Mass ..



## knight73

My son just finished his degree and is interested in attending the Western Mass Intermittent Academy. I understand he needs to be endorsed by a police chief. Will a police chief endorse him if he has not yet been hired onto the reserves or auxiliary police? He has been saving and can pay his own way if need be. Nobody outside law enforcement seems to know. Hoped you guys might have an answer.


----------



## Goose

Depends on the Chief...some will, some won't. He'll have spend an afternoon or two making phone calls or sending emails.


----------



## felony

Join an auxiliary department as they will often send their officers to the R/I Academy.


----------



## mpd61

woodyd said:


> The Chief who sponsored me for R/I was an old friend of my Father, but I did everything to secure his sponsorship (made the call, had previously interned for that dept, went in to meet with him, paid for the Academy myself, etc) I didn't want to rely on my Father to get sponsored.


You're such a big boy Woody!


----------



## knight73

Good advice Woodyd thanks


----------

